# complimentary therapies need an answer...



## clairabeth

Hi all


Please please please could someone help me?

I've been taking agnus castus now for about 3 months, thought it was worth ago whilst  we waited for fertility clinic appointment. Read thread which said you shouldn't take prescribed meds with a/c as it stops them working, didn't say y or if its only things like clomid so please please could someone enlighten me, as am now concerned i haven't been doing the right thing after all.  

My afs/were non existent before i took a/c and have remained so, is it worth me keep taking a/c? I take metformin too, so far have lost 10% of body weight.

Thanks cb


----------



## bunnynik

Hi  

I was having accupuncture whilst going through IUI and the nurse asked me not to take any herbal medicines whilst taking prescrption drugs for fertility as it MAY interfere.  I dont know whether there is proof that it does but I was asked to stop.  

Have you thought about accupuncture?  Its a long process to correct hormones but it definately relaxes you.  I couldnt afford to keep up with it but if I had stuck it out I am sure it would have helped to conceive naturally.

bunnynik  (BFP last wednesday- IVF) 
x


----------



## clairabeth

congratulations bunnynik


----------

